# lost Thread



## jrdnoland (Dec 31, 2009)

I posted a thread last night in the newly reformed forum asking about the regulative principle of worship. Today I can't find the thread, I've searched and looked through the threads in the forum.

Did I do something wrong? Did the thread get moved or lost?


----------



## Andres (Dec 31, 2009)

Jeff, I assume this is the thread you are looking for? Not sure why you are not finding it. I found it on page 2 of "today's posts" and I also see it as the first thread under the wading pool forum.


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you for looking. I'm reasonably sure it was "gone"; but it's back now. Perhaps I did something wrong when I went to check it this morning.


----------

